# Nên Cho Trẻ Nằm Đệm Hay Không?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (2/4/19)

Những năm tháng đầu đời, hệ cơ xương của trẻ chưa hoàn thiện và rất mềm. Do đó, rất dễ bị ảnh hưởng bởi các yếu tố xung quanh, đặc biệt là nơi bé nằm.

Theo quan điểm của nhiều ông/ bà ta thì không nên cho trẻ nằm đệm vì sẽ dễ khiến trẻ bị cong lưng, tuy nhiên, nếu để trẻ nằm trực tiếp trên mặt phẳng cứng như giường hay sàn nhà thì cũng không hề tốt đối với hệ xương của trẻ. Vậy Nên Cho Trẻ Nằm Nệm Hay Không?, bài viết sau đây của TATANA sẽ giải đáp cho bạn câu hỏi này nhé!

_



_
_Nên Cho Trẻ Nằm Đệm Hay Không? | tatana.vn_​
Hầu hết các bà mẹ đều đắn đo có nên cho bé nằm đệm ngay từ nhỏ và nên chọn loại đệm nào tốt nhất. Trên thị trường hiện nay có 3 dòng đệm phổ biến là đệm lò xo, đệm cao su, đệm PU Foam... là tốt nhất về mặt cấu trúc đệm và hỗ trợ dáng nằm tối đa. Các mẹ nên tránh chọn các loại đệm nước, đệm bông ép...dễ gây những tai nạn khi bé nằm như võng lưng, lạnh cơ thể vào ban đêm.

Những năm tháng đầu đời, hệ cơ xương của trẻ chưa hoàn thiện và rất mềm. Nếu bố mẹ mua một chiếc đệm không tốt cho bé sẽ gây ra các biến dạng về cột sống, nằm lâu có thể khiến bé bị gù lưng, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của khung xương của bé bởi các loại nệm mềm thường không có độ phẳng dễ tạo độ uốn cong ở cột sống.

- Bên cạnh đó khi bé nằm trên những tấm nệm mềm, bé sẽ thường xuyên cảm thấy mệt mỏi và khó chịu bởi khi nằm trên nệm mềm sẽ làm tăng độ cong sinh lý của cơ thể.

- Nằm nệm mềm còn làm tăng khả năng bị ngạt thở cho bé vì bị chăn trùm qua đầu.

* Lưu ý khi chọn mua đệm tốt nhất cho bé*

Chọn đệm cho bé nên chọn đệm có độ thông thoáng cao
Bề mặt nệm thông thoáng sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa nguy cơ bị rôm sảy khi trẻ thường xuyên đổ mồ hôi. Đặc biệt, nhờ lỗ thông hơi, nếu bé thường xuyên nằm sấp, nguy cơ bị ngạt thở cũng sẽ được hạn chế.

_



_
_Nên Cho Trẻ Nằm Đệm Hay Không? | tatana.vn_​

Chọn nệm có độ phẳng, vững chắc
Một tấm đệm quá mềm sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng võng đệm. Độ cong của đệm võng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tư thế nằm của bé, gây ra các tác hại không tốt cho sự phát triển khung xương của bé. Vì vậy hãy lưu ý khi đi mua nệm cho bé hãy lựa chọn những loại nệm có độ cứng vừa phải và phẳng.

_



_
_Nên Cho Trẻ Nằm Đệm Hay Không? | tatana.vn_​
Chọn mua nệm cho bé ở địa chỉ uy tín, có chất lượng tốt
Hiện nay bên cạnh các thương hiệu nệm nhập khẩu từ nước ngoài thì ở nước ta cũng có khá nhiều thương hiệu uy tín và đáng tin cậy như Liên Á, Kymdan, Vạn Thành, TATANA hay Everon,… Do đó, nếu khả năng tài chính của chúng ta bị hạn chế thì không nhất thiết phải mua hàng ngoại nhập, vẫn còn nhiều thương hiệu khác để lựa chọn phù hợp với khả năng tài chính của gia đình mình nhé.


Thường xuyên vệ sinh chăn ga gối nệm cho bé
Vào mùa ẩm, nồm, chăn ga gối nệm rất dễ làm ổ trú ngụ cho các loại vi khuẩn, có thể gây bệnh cho bé. Bởi vậy hãy thường xuyên dọn dẹp và vệ sinh các bộ chăn ga gối nệm của bé, hong và phơi ngoài nắng. Hãy chú ý mở cửa sổ thường xuyên để phòng của bé luôn thoáng đãng.

Nệm không chỉ đóng một vai trò trong sức khỏe thể chất của chúng ta, một giấc ngủ chất lượng còn có thể nuôi dưỡng tinh thần cho một đứa trẻ. Nằm trên tấm đệm tốt, bé có thể ngủ ngon và tránh những trở mình nặng nhọc đè lên hệ xương khớp của bé, hỗ trợ cho sự phát triển ổn định và toàn diện hơn.

Một tấm nệm tốt hơn có nghĩa là giấc ngủ ngon hơn, và ngủ ngon hơn có nghĩa là một tâm trí sắc nét hơn và sự chú ý tốt hơn do đó sẽ cải thiện hiệu suất ở trường và các khía cạnh khác của cuộc sống. Do đó, các bố mẹ hãy dành thời gian để tìm hiểu và đầu tư cho bé yêu của mình một tấm nệm thật phù hợp nhé!


----------



## Tritue_thechat (27/4/19)

nên chứ bé nằm đệm sẽ dễ ngủ hơn


----------

